# ABC Detailing - Basalt Black 981 Porsche Boxster - Rupes Bigfoot Enhancement Detail



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Welcome to another writeup from ABC Detailing!

Apologies for it being so long since the last. If you would like to keep up to date with our day-to-day goings-on please 'like' us on Facebook Here!

We were contacted recently to carry out an enhancement detail on this Basalt Black 981 Porsche Boxster, to remove light swirls and give it a general freshen up along with some protection.



The car turned up in an overall good condition, with very little contamination to show, just slightly lacking in shine with a few light scratches and wash marks.

A few befores of the car -





















First up as usual were the wheels and arches; Sprayed with pre-wash and rinsed, then washed with various brushes.







Intricate parts were taken care of as the car soaked in citrus degreaser to loosen up dirt before washing.



The car was then washed with Hubiwash, a new favourite!



The fabric roof was cleaned with a fabric-safe cleaner and brush to agitate.





Decontamination began as usual with IronX and Tardis, followed by a mild CarPro clay because there was very little contamination to remove after the touchless decontamination.







The car was then rinsed thoroughly, brought in and dried off ready for polishing the next day.



Enhancement began on day 2, using the Rupes LHR15ES Bigfoot System.





Before





After





Before



After



50/50's on the door (corrected on the left and swirls on the right)





Before



After



Under the bonnet was then cleaned and dressed.







Cleaned ready for protection



Sprayed on and left to dwell before buffing.











The roof was protected with G Techniq I1



Exhausts polished to remove the slight tarnishing







Wheels, plastics and arches protected





LSP of choice



Interior was given a vacuum and dust down



And here are the finished photos!





























A very enjoyable detail on a beautiful car!

If you made it this far, thanks for reading! Comments appreciated and don't forget to hit 'Like' and 'Follow' on the usual social media sites for our day-to-day stuff!

Facebook

Twitter

Instagram

Website

Andy
ABC Detailing
[email protected]​


----------



## DaveEP2 (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks awesome!! Beautiful cars!'


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

DaveEP2 said:


> Looks awesome!! Beautiful cars!'


Thanks, they really are!


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

That looks stunning!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

luke w said:


> That looks stunning!


Thanks buddy.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great finish:thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Very nice. Love the blackness.


----------



## Tidenuparxei (May 17, 2012)

Fantastic result...!!!Of course, now it is a brand new car...!!!!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

simply amazing...


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

very nice and great jib. also show the rupes can handle non-flat surfaces if your technique is right.
:thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Great work guys, flake really popping afterwards


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow looks cracking :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## PRicci09 (Feb 3, 2014)

fantastic work!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys, much appreciated!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely!

What pads/polish did you use with the Rupes for the correction?


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Zetec-al said:


> Lovely!
> 
> What pads/polish did you use with the Rupes for the correction?


Thanks, predominantly the Green pad and polish of the Bigfoot system, but stepped up and down for more cut or finishing.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

A little video of the correction achieved.

If any of my others are any good I will get them uploaded!


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Must have been tough going, I tried out the Green/Green on quite bad Honda paint and it didn't make that light work of it


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks a different car, cracking job


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

GJM said:


> Must have been tough going, I tried out the Green/Green on quite bad Honda paint and it didn't make that light work of it


I was quite impressed with the Bigfoot system but it does need adjusting to compared to a normal DA!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Looks a different car, cracking job


Thanks Dave!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice little tickle, now looking as a new car should:buffer:

That interior though:doublesho:wall:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Summit Detailing said:


> Nice little tickle, now looking as a new car should:buffer:
> 
> That interior though:doublesho:wall:


Thanks buddy!

So is that a like or dislike of the colour?!

Looks amazing in the flesh.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

ABC Detailing said:


> Thanks buddy!
> 
> So is that a like or dislike of the colour?!
> 
> Looks amazing in the flesh.


That is a very firm Dislike of the interior - if it was just the seats in that colour that would work but not the whole interior!:wall:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic results, looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Summit Detailing said:


> That is a very firm Dislike of the interior - if it was just the seats in that colour that would work but not the whole interior!:wall:


I can see what you mean, I would go with red! 



Miguel Pestana said:


> fantastic results, looks amazing :thumb:


Thanks mate.


----------



## siggi53 (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

siggi53 said:


> Nice work


Thanks buddy!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work, the car looks amazing.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Absolutely awesome mate


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

diesel x said:


> Great work, the car looks amazing.





Kirkyworld said:


> Absolutely awesome mate


Thanks both.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

That is a fantastic looking boxster. Great job on the clean up too.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks good Andy, keep up the good work :thumb: see you Tuesday.
Simon


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

simonjj said:


> Looks good Andy, keep up the good work :thumb: see you Tuesday.
> Simon


Thanks Simon, looking forward to it as I'm sure you are!


----------

